# كتب و فيديو لتعلم ال Microsoft PowerPoint 2007



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم مجموعة من الكتب و الفيديو لتعلم ال Microsoft PowerPoint 2007 و هو برنامج ممتاز فى ال Presentation

Microsoft PowerPoint 2007

First Book
http://ifile.it/6ntp51/for.dummies.cutting.edge.powerpoint.2007.for.dummies.mar.2007.ebook-bbl.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/28282834/For.Dummies.Cutting.Edge.PowerPoint.2007.For.Dummies.Mar.2007.pdf

Second Book
http://ifile.it/ebi7g3/que.microsoft.office.powerpoint.2007.on.demand.dec.2006.chm

Third Book
http://ifile.it/4r1ogm/powerpoint.2007.for.starters.the.missing.manual.rar
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E9MJT1YX

Fourth Book (Recommended)
http://ifile.it/mti3j5/wiley.powerpoint.2007.bible.feb.2007.ebook-bbl-0470043687.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/33301959/Wiley.Powerpoint.2007.Bible.Feb.2007.ebook-BBL-0470043687.zip

Fifth Training Video
http://rapidshare.com/files/94960167/Total_Training_Online_Microsoft_Powerpoint_2007_Essentials.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/94966747/Total_Training_Online_Microsoft_Powerpoint_2007_Essentials.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/94972814/Total_Training_Online_Microsoft_Powerpoint_2007_Essentials.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/94978598/Total_Training_Online_Microsoft_Powerpoint_2007_Essentials.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/94984000/Total_Training_Online_Microsoft_Powerpoint_2007_Essentials.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/94990465/Total_Training_Online_Microsoft_Powerpoint_2007_Essentials.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/94993190/Total_Training_Online_Microsoft_Powerpoint_2007_Essentials.part07.rar


ارجو ان ينتفع بيه الجميع

وشكرا


----------



## Amin Sorour (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز احمد الطيب:

مشكور علي المشاركه الجباره انا استفدت منها كتير جدا وجزالك الله خيرا
لكن بيطلب password في بعض الفيلات ؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

amin Sorour قال:


> الاخ العزيز احمد الطيب:
> 
> مشكور علي المشاركه الجباره انا استفدت منها كتير جدا وجزالك الله خيرا
> لكن بيطلب Password في بعض الفيلات ؟


 

اخى العزيز
اولا الشكر لله
ثانيا ارجو من حضرتك اعلامى باسم الملف او الكتاب الذى يطلب كمة سر و انا ارفعة لحضرتك تانى او اعطيك كلمة السر

وشكر


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (19 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا مطلوب كلمة السر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء الى حضراتكم الروابط من جديد بعد الاطلاع و كتابة كلمة السر الخاصة ببعضهم و شكرا 

الكتاب الاول

كلمة السر : xpressionsz.com 

http://ifile.it/6ntp51/for.dummies.cutting.edge.powerpoint.2007.for.dummies.mar.2007.ebook-bbl.rar

او 
بدون كلمة سر

http://rapidshare.com/files/2828283...Edge.PowerPoint.2007.For.Dummies.Mar.2007.pdf

الكتاب الثانى

http://ifile.it/ebi7g3/que.microsoft.office.powerpoint.2007.on.demand.dec .2006.chm

الكتاب الثالث

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E9MJT1YX
او
http://ifile.it/4r1ogm/powerpoint.2007.for.starters.the.missing.manual.rar 

الكتاب الرابع

http://rapidshare.com/files/97838889/wiley.powerpoint.2007.bible.feb.2007.ebook-bbl-0470043687.rar

ارجو من السادة الزملاء لو هناك شىء اخر ارجو ابلاغى و شكرا


----------



## امة اللطيف (12 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل
جزاك الله خيرا ، حملت الفيديو وهو رائع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

امة اللطيف قال:


> اخى الفاضل
> جزاك الله خيرا ، حملت الفيديو وهو رائع


 

الحمد لله، و يارب ينتفع بيه الجميع إن شاء الله


----------



## engahmedezz (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير 
ملفات رائعة حقا
نفع الله بك وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا
وكل عام انتم بخير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

engahmedezz قال:


> جزاكم الله خير
> ملفات رائعة حقا
> نفع الله بك وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا
> وكل عام انتم بخير


 

الحمد لله .............. و جزاك اخى الكريم


----------



## صفدي (30 أبريل 2011)

مجهود كبير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## himaelnady (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس احمد الطيب وشكرا على التألق الدائم و المواضيع الرائعة والمتميزة دائما


----------



## Arefaat (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

الشكر لله جميعا ....................


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 مايو 2011)

الاخ الكريم م احمد الطيب

كثير من الملفات خاصة التي على ال ifile
لا توجد الملفات بها

لطفا لا امرا لو تسمح باعادة رفعها

كل الشكر لمجهودك المعطاء مع الجميع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> الاخ الكريم م احمد الطيب
> 
> كثير من الملفات خاصة التي على ال ifile
> لا توجد الملفات بها
> ...




حاضر يا باشمهندس سوف اقوم بالبحث عليها و رفعها مرة ثانية ان شاء الله


و ان شاء الله قريبا سوف انزل روابط Office 2010 Pro

و شكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 مايو 2011)

اكرمك الله اخي الفاضل م احمد الطيب


----------

